# This is some gross body modification!!



## Hobbit JT

This is gross, why bother? It just looks riduculous. They have true mental problems if they think those implants make them look good, its all out of proportion, wheres the chest and forearms?


----------



## vlb

wtf man, reminds me of greg valentino

gross


----------



## Jux

Don't get started on the whole synthol debate lol.

Synthol, like any steroid is a useful tool, abuse it and it will show.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Is this real or fake? I'm sure their villages is missing their idiot!


----------



## FATBOY

its real m8 there are loads of these freaks on the net giving bodybuilding a bad name


----------



## MaKaVeLi

TaintedSoul said:


> Is this real or fake? I'm sure their villages is missing their idiot!


Real, i personally think it's aesthetically pleasing:lol:


----------



## Hobbit JT

I think they have silicon implants in their arms, there was a Louis Theroux documentry where people get implants to make themselves look like they have muscle, eg artificial lipo sucked sixpack with individual implants.


----------



## TaintedSoul

FATBOY said:


> its real m8 there are loads of these freaks on the net giving bodybuilding a bad name


Thats not bodybuilding!! Their circus just forgot to take them with when it left town!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Hobbit JT said:


> I think they have silicon implants in their arms, there was a Louis Theroux documentry where people get implants to make themselves look like they have muscle, eg artificial lipo sucked sixpack with individual implants.


----------



## Patch

more here

MjK1eeSgkyw[/MEDIA]]


----------



## n987

worst of the worst:-


----------



## n987

1 more in the gym


----------



## Hobbit JT

Is synthol illegal? Cause it should be.


----------



## pea head

Hobbit JT said:


> This is gross, why bother? It just looks riduculous. They have true mental problems if they think those implants make them look good, its all out of proportion, wheres the chest and forearms?


The only thing thats a shock to me is wtf is a guy that age doing still wearing a baseball cap? ffs:lol:


----------



## FATBOY

hes only 18


----------



## BigDom86

i swear we get a synthol thread every week. as ive said before i dont understand it either, it doesnt even look like muscle just looks like baloons under the skin :/


----------



## jonathan1758

Ah just think of the money you'd save on pillows.. and taking women out


----------



## cecil_sensation

wtf that is sum fraky sh*t, why wood n e 1 even wnt to do dat i dnt no


----------



## scout

looks ****!!


----------



## MXD

Greg valantino doesnt actually look like this. Greg looks alot better. IT makes me think that he possibly didnt do synth like he says and did just shoot 15ml of gear in each arm a week lol.


----------



## corbuk

n987 said:


> 1 more in the gym


No sound on this vid ?


----------



## C12AIG

That Klaus Doring just looks fat.

To see him on the chest press machine, then (trying) to pull off a most muscular just makes me laugh in the disgust the way real bodybuilders such as James L go through day to day dedicated diets and training, getting phenomenal results and this is the type of person that people who don't body build perceive as bodybuilding.


----------



## squalllion1uk

ugly!!!


----------



## donggle

MXD said:


> Greg valantino doesnt actually look like this. Greg looks alot better. IT makes me think that he possibly didnt do synth like he says and did just shoot 15ml of gear in each arm a week lol.


I've thought the same myself.


----------



## drago78

Patch said:


> more here


 The funniest video I have seen for a while. The 2 Latino kids posing , Gregg Valintino drinking what looks like a gallon of whale sperm, and ofcourse Carrot Top, America's most hated comic, who clearly had some difficulty getting those cannon ball delts.

Thankyou Patch,reps are due.


----------



## drago78

n987 said:


> worst of the worst:-


He looks so proud. Last pose is priceless.


----------



## aspiringBB

Totally ridiculous. When I was a kid we used to drive past a petrol station that had an inflatable Michelin man outside on the forecourt. Looks like he's still in business.

I'm glad this post is called "body modification" because these guys don't seem to have much to do with bodybuilding.


----------



## Ollie B

Disgraceful


----------



## pastanchicken

Hobbit JT said:


> I think they have silicon implants in their arms, there was a Louis Theroux documentry where people get implants to make themselves look like they have muscle, eg artificial lipo sucked sixpack with individual implants.


yeah I saw that, was horrible. saw another show about this once and this fella had implants in his chest, calves and arms, he looked like a lego man, absolute tool


----------



## BigDom86

on another note has anyone used synthol well? i only see crap examples of it but im sure it can be put to use properly?


----------



## Goose

Site injections wit AAS are probably more wise! lol


----------



## Geo

Gives BB'ing a bad name.

Awful.

Geo


----------



## fatmat

BigDom86 said:


> on another note has anyone used synthol well? i only see crap examples of it but im sure it can be put to use properly?


i found this article on synthol, quite interesting

http://ezinearticles.com/?Synthol---How-Big-is-Big-Enough!&id=168542


----------



## SOUTHMAN

what the hell is synthol?


----------



## Magic Torch

fatmat said:


> i found this article on synthol, quite interesting
> 
> http://ezinearticles.com/?Synthol---How-Big-is-Big-Enough!&id=168542





SOUTHMAN said:


> what the hell is synthol?


Read that dude.


----------



## SOUTHMAN

lol you would have to be seriously vein to use that. Its basically cheating


----------



## robdog

MaKaVeLi said:


> Real, i personally think it's aesthetically pleasing:lol:


Me too and why do people assume they use Synthol? Maybe they have good bicep genetics


----------



## JBC Nutrition

Hobbit JT said:


> This is gross, why bother? It just looks riduculous. They have true mental problems if they think those implants make them look good, its all out of proportion, wheres the chest and forearms?


is it just me or does the guy on the right look like pop eye??


----------



## BigDom86

SOUTHMAN said:


> lol you would have to be seriously vein to use that. Its basically cheating


cheating what? you can use whatever you want in ifbb etc cant you?


----------



## Guest

im glad these blokes exists, makes us smaller guys look awesome when we bench more than them let alone curl lol

one picture in that video where there was no forearm AT ALL and a huge football for a bicep........

its not even impressive ffs lol, its obvious its not a strong arm at all!


----------



## Tall

Hobbit JT said:


> This is gross, why bother? It just looks riduculous. They have true mental problems if they think those implants make them look good, its all out of proportion, wheres the chest and forearms?


The biceps are real dudes.

They just injected Synthol into their guts :whistling:


----------



## Haimer

BigDom86 said:


> on another note has anyone used synthol well? i only see crap examples of it but im sure it can be put to use properly?


I think Flex Wheeler used it actually...


----------



## drago78

nobbylou said:


> is it just me or does the guy on the right look like pop eye??  [/quote
> 
> The one on the left certainly looks like alice the goon...


----------



## Hobbit JT

My mum just saw the picture and thought they had massive tumas, lol.


----------



## jw007

FATBOY said:


> its real m8 there are loads of these freaks on the net giving bodybuilding a bad name


When has BODYBUILDING ever had a good name:confused1:

Why do people say stuff like that????

Its a minority sport\obsession that is not understood by general public

(well it is but they just jealous:thumbup1


----------



## drago78

Hobbit JT said:


> This is gross, why bother? It just looks riduculous. They have true mental problems if they think those implants make them look good, its all out of proportion, wheres the chest and forearms?


they dont really look like they train, perhaps they did it for a dare down the pub. Maybe I'll synthol my upper arms for children in need this year. Kannons for the kids....


----------



## Lilly M

Hobbit JT said:


> This is gross, why bother? It just looks riduculous. They have true mental problems if they think those implants make them look good, its all out of proportion, wheres the chest and forearms?


LMAO ! Is it just me or is the one on the left a dead ringer for popeye the sailor man :laugh:


----------



## AntWarrior

Its like toy story horror. Or the Puppet master, that dude with the tiny head. Bl00dy transformers hahaha


----------



## LaBomb

that is awesome lol


----------



## miles2345

well doesnt he look a complete c.unt


----------



## Falconski

Am i the only one here who thinks the old guy on the right looks like anthony hopkins evil twin brother! lol


----------



## anabolic ant

what a friggin shame on bodybuilding,and giving it a bad name...these iddiots look bloody stupid...and have serious psychological issues,along with their synthol issues,they couldnt get where they wanted from good old hard work,like the rest of us!!!

really they must feel like iddiots and embarrassed when real hardcore bodybuilders walk in...they must get laughed at,and should feel ashamed!!!!

why would anyone be proud of flexing what looks like fat...

agreed,wheres the rest of the muscle in proportion...friggin nutjobs...i'd like to stick a pin in em!!!!


----------



## MattF450

Awesome bum bag on the old fella though, just awesome! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Not sure how any of you can make a comparision with bodybuilding and this?!

Changing how the body looks is some thing that millions of people do however only a tiny % of them do bodybuilding.

This is clearly not bodybuilding as in the sport of bodybuilding.

It is body modification and albeit most people think it looks crap and its probably not the most plesant thing to have done it is their body so get off your high horses because none of you are purely into bb to be healthy


----------



## HGH

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Don't get started on the whole synthol debate lol.
> 
> Synthol, like any steroid is a useful tool, abuse it and it will show.


My mate got hooked on this **** until he had shadows on his lungs show up on his chest xrays where it was trying to escape from his capillaries in his lungs but couldnt.

I bet these misfits couldnt even do a 20kg dumbell curl!!


----------



## Lokstoc

These pics are messed up, its like someone just implanted a football in there. Perhaps there is a valve on the other side of their arm adn they just pump em up like tires?


----------



## pecman

:confused1: :confused1: are the synthol results permanent???


----------



## Pagie

The guy on the lefts arms are wider than his body, looks stupid if you ask me !!


----------



## bigbob33

they look like a right bunch of cnuts! no symetry balance or anything


----------



## midget gem

Well I think its quite amusing, I dont think the general public would consider this to be bodybuilding! More for what it really is ...... to shock you.


----------



## BigDom86

question to those who compete and use aas. do you see synthol as a form of cheating if competitors use it? ive always wondered this as some people see using aas cheating, and then those who use aas may see synthol as cheating?

i mean sensible synthol use if it can be used sensibly, not like this....


----------



## pecman

BigDom86 said:


> question to those who compete and use aas. do you see synthol as a form of cheating if competitors use it? ive always wondered this as some people see using aas cheating, and then those who use aas may see synthol as cheating?
> 
> i mean sensible synthol use if it can be used sensibly, not like this....


No i wouldn't use the stuff in any shape or form, all it would do is smooth the muscle over,


----------



## hamsternuts

oliver Roberts said:


> wtf that is sum fraky sh*t, why wood n e 1 even wnt to do dat i dnt no


sorry mate, can you try that again? :confused1:


----------



## The Code

:lol: :rockon: :ban: :double ****: :lol: :rockon: :ban: :double ****:


----------



## SwedeBKK

In the quiet words of Cartman "they are brought here for our amusement."


----------



## Big Dawg

Con said:


> Not sure how any of you can make a comparision with bodybuilding and this?!
> 
> Changing how the body looks is some thing that millions of people do however only a tiny % of them do bodybuilding.
> 
> This is clearly not bodybuilding as in the sport of bodybuilding.
> 
> It is body modification and albeit most people think it looks crap and its probably not the most plesant thing to have done it is their body so get off your high horses because none of you are purely into bb to be healthy


I think the fact that you see them training and performing bbing poses suggests that they think that it's bodybuilding, and tbh I think the general public would lump us all together.


----------



## SwedeBKK

Syntol injected guys reminds me of Danny Devito in spandex. They will never be Superman no matter how hard they try.


----------



## solidcecil

n987 said:


> 1 more in the gym


that just looks [email protected] and also realy uncomftable.


----------



## Belinda

Just rotten in my opinion - no definition at all, totally misshapen and deformed. And completely out of proportion. Just shows they couldn't be ar5ed putting in the effort to get huge without abusing that sh1te.

Why anyone would look in the mirror and think that looks good is beyond me... :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------

